

Free Book: A Young Professional’s Survival Guide - glenbo
http://blog.glenelkins.com/young-professionals-survival-guide/

======
andrew13
Solid read. Doesn't take long to realize this is a lot of what I went through.
A young professional would benefit from reading this.

